# MP3 integration possible without ipod?



## Lythandra (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not an apple fan and won't be getting an ipod.
Is there any way to get MP3 integration on a '03 GTI w/Monsoon stereo?
Or can I take out the Monsoon and stick in another reciever that will do what I want while having the new one still use the stock monsoon amp?
thanks


----------



## Jesslop (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: MP3 integration possible without ipod? (Lythandra)*

Check enfig.com. I got their adapter cable and use my Palm Pilot as my mp3 player (really!). 
the cable opens the cd port. Add an rca-plug to mini-plug adapter and you plug the mini-plug into the headphone out of whatever player you have.
Cheers,
Jess


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: MP3 integration possible without ipod? (Jesslop)*

You can use this but apple has the best aftermarket support so I would reccomend the iPod.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: MP3 integration possible without ipod? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ ... apple has the best aftermarket support so I would reccomend the iPod. 

Do you mean aftermarket support in general or aftermarket support for in-car audio integration? Thanks.


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: MP3 integration possible without ipod? (Lythandra)*

just dont get an ipod adapter. you should be able to find just an aux input. you wont have any features like text on the screen though


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: MP3 integration possible without ipod? (dmkozak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmkozak* »_
Do you mean aftermarket support in general or aftermarket support for in-car audio integration? Thanks.

You will find iPod accessories easier to find no matter what acessory you are looking for.


----------



## enjoi_poland (Nov 27, 2005)

just get that blitzsafe adapter pictured above and get an rca to 3.5mm adapter for 11 dollars, then you can play it with anything that has headphone jacks. just installed mine today and its great. I use it with an ipod, but now i can still charge the ipod at the same time.


----------

